# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Dolce gusto krups

## brasidas12

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. 
Έχω την καφετιέρα κ μου έχει χαλάσει το λαστιχακι στην υποδοχή του δοχείου νερού με αποτέλεσμα να πλημμυρίζει ο πάγκος. Έψαξα σε δύο τρία μαγαζιά κ στο νετ αλλά δεν βρίσκω πουθενά. Ένας μου είπε πως έχει καταργηθεί σαν ανταλλακτικό κ δεν βγάζει πλέον αλλα. Ξέρει κανένας που θα βρω η αν έχει κάποιος την ίδια με άλλο πρόβλημα που να μην την χρειάζεται για να την παρω;;; 
Το μοντέλο είναι kp2106. Είναι αυτή που μοιάζει σαν σκυλάκι 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

https://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?...=131&m=268&l=1

----------


## brasidas12

> https://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?...=131&m=268&l=1


Δεν έχει αυτό που θέλω εγώ αλλά τους έστειλα μέιλ μήπως κ βρεθεί. Ευχαριστώ

----------

